# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Aporte semanal en la cuenca

## serranico

Hola a todos, me estreno abriendo este hilo donde poner los aportes semanales, creo que el de esta semana será un record, facilmente entre los 76 o 78 hm cubicos¡¡

----------


## serranico

Pues finalmente han sido *80* los hm. que ha subido esta semana, supongo que habría que remontarse muchísimo tiempo para ver un dato similar  :Smile:

----------

